# algue id ?



## ixxe (Jun 17, 2005)

This one ive never seen before, any ideas

http://ixxe.se/images/udda.jpg

they allmost look like tiny corrals


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks like green hydra.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, that looks like hydra. It's not an algae but an animal:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydra_(genus)


----------



## ixxe (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok kewl he, where did i get it ( nothing new in the tank for half a year) and is it dangerus to fish or anything?)


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

i have the exact same ones in one of my non-co2 tanks.

They arent harmful unless you are trying to feed baby fish with baby brine shrimp. They will eat smallll creatures like freshly hatched brine shrimp, but should be ok with fish and other things like that.

They are green because they photosynthesize like plants! Though they can also eat tiny things. They can also move so dont be surprised if you see them in different places.

You probably got it on your last plant shipment, they can live a very long time with no food since they just use the light in the tank to make energy.


----------



## ixxe (Jun 17, 2005)

Amazing. i have so much wierd animals in my tank nowadays. i cant remember having any of these critters 10-15 years ago.Maby the condition is more optimal now then long ago or im just paying more attension and looking closer.

I have some kind of red worms in the substrate (posted them in another forum they seem harmless) also i got some tiny flees jumping around at high speed.
ajje thanx for the info guys.


----------

